# New Grizzly Monster Lathe, Thanks Jimgo



## BigRob777 (Jan 14, 2007)

I can't believe I was able to get this much machine for such a low price.  Jim set my lathe up for me today and it's an awesome brute.  I had a Delta Rockwell 12-36 and I thought that was a good sized lathe, but this (it's a GO462, 16-43, with 2hp, with a rotating head stock and a lever controlled speed (not quite VS, but close enough for me) Grizzly erased any misconceptions I had about my Delta. 

I just wanted to thank Jim, for setting it up for me.  There's no way I could have done that myself.  It was great hanging out with you today.

Also, thank you, to Bob Yost (thumbs), for telling me about this lathe and price.  It's exactly what I was looking for.

Here's a lame shot of the lathe:







BTW, I won't be using that curly cherry board at the bottom, for a foot rest.  It was just put there for perspective.  This thing ia more than 6' long.  Jim also gave me some great ideas for set-up and use.  I've got a buffing system, that goes on the lathe and he had a good suggestion for that.  This thing cost less than $500, delivered.  I can't wait to use it.  It even has an articulated tool rest and a speedometer, or whatever you call it).

The pic is taken in my new turning, finishing and assembly shop.  I can't wait to use it.  Thanks for looking.
Rob

Thanks for looking.


----------



## clewless (Jan 14, 2007)

Rob,

It looks great, and Jim was a good guy to help you with the setup and save my old back.  

After using that 3 inch tool rest on the Delta, you won't know what to do with all that length.

Glad you guys were able to make it today...next Bubbasville East 2/10


----------



## stevers (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats on the new tool. Let us hear how it goes as you break it in. I for one would like to know what you think of the Grizzly.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 14, 2007)

Great lathe Rob, hope you have many years of happy turning![]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks Guys,
I hope to break it in tomorrow, but time will tell.  

Joe, 
My friend Bill, up the street helped me carry in (allright, he carried them in) bookcases from the school demolition.  They are pretty sturdy maple, some with curl and a little of birdseye even.  Anyway, he had to move my AC unit around and a mini fridge, so I didn't want to ask him to help me put it up.  Jim had it half-way together, when we had to stand it up and it got stuck for 15 seconds.  Even though Jim had the heavy end, I still had to hold up the light end and my back was hurting, until I got in the hot tub.  All together, it was a successful assembly and nobody got hurt.  You'll have to come up and try it out.

As for the next Bubbasville East meeting, we may have two new members from our ranks here (in IAP).  That would be great.  You can send e-mails and post back and forth, but it just isn't the same as meeting.  I can't wait.  Thanks again, for hosting Bubbasville East.
Rob


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 14, 2007)

That's great, Rob... good for you! And good on you, Jim, for your assistance!

Rob, make sure you show us what you do with it.


----------



## olsenla (Jan 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the new lathe Rob.  Getting a new piece of machinery (toy) is one of the best feelings there is.  Hope you get out there and give it a good workout soon.

Larry


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 14, 2007)

Billy,
You know I will.[]  I really want to make some canes and table legs.  

Larry,
The nicest part about building my new shop indoors, is that I don't have to brave the weather outside.  I will also have more room in my cut shop, to move around.  I might even put in another shelving unit.
Rob


----------



## pete00 (Jan 14, 2007)

nice... im jelous....[]


----------



## Dario (Jan 14, 2007)

Congrats!

I too think that is an awesome lathe for the price.  I am curious about their 2HP claim and would like to hear what you think.

Re: the tool rest.  Be careful using that extension arm...if you make a mistake, it can damage your banjo.  Use it only if you have to.  My (now sold) Jet 1236 have one and I never used it.  Just FYI.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 14, 2007)

I got that lathe last year. Pretty cool, but the low end of the speed range is still a bit ovver 600 rpms. Also found that the tailstock needs to always be pushed/pulled in one direction as it is locked don to insure proper alignment with the headstock.

Wish I had a smaller rest. The one included is massive and I can't fit it in between the head and tailstock when doing pens.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 14, 2007)

Mike,
Can you explain what you mean about the alighment a bit more.  I'm a bit dense sometimes.  Jim recommended that round bar 3 piece set of tool rests, that so many of the pros seem to use.  I would love that, but it wouldn't be as good as a regular one, for hollow vessels, as it puts the support 1/2" back, or so.  Still, I don't have any desire to do those, so it'll be perfect for me.  

Jim,
Where did you say I might find those tool rests?

Dario,
I wondered that myself, but it's 14 amps.  My table saw is 3 hp and it's 18 amps, and it would rip my arm off, if I let it.  It almost did once.  Anyway, 14 amps seems to be plenty of amps for 2 hp.  I was telling Jim, that I'm worried that it won't be enough power to turn anything bigger than a slimline.[)]

Pete,
Don't feel bad, I will still be using my jet mini.  I got it off of old griz last year and I love it.

Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 14, 2007)

Dario,
I forgot to mention, that I only put the extension on for the picture.  Jim showed me how it comes apart and It works great for me without it.  I also have a floor stand, that Jim figured would be great to rest my arm on.  I always lean on the lathe and I'm constantly worrying that it'll grab my sleeve and suck me in.  That happened to a friend of mine in Jersey last year.  He keeps his shirt shreds tacked up on his wall, as a reminder.
Rob


----------



## olsenla (Jan 14, 2007)

Rob,

I know what you mean about it being nice to have a shop indoors.  That's where mine is.  I just posted some pictures of mine on the Show Your Workshop thread.  Anyway enjoy your new lathe.

Larry


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2007)

Grizzly gets a lot of knocks because their products are made in China. News Flash, folks, a lot of companies have their stuff made in China, they just don't discuss that fact. Griz tools, IMHO, are the best value for the money anywhere. Your new lathe is super great for the price. At about $100.00 LESS than my older model Griz, the 1067Z is is a far better machine.
There was a discussion on Saw Mill Creek about the horse power rating. I got responses from Grizzly on that and am satisfied that it is a legitimate rating.
However, as mentioned, the slowest speed is 600 rpm making it risky to impossible for large, heavy out of round turning. For 99% of what most of us do, however, it is a WINNAH! Congrats Rob.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />I got that lathe last year. Pretty cool, but the low end of the speed range is still a bit ovver 600 rpms. Also found that the tailstock needs to always be pushed/pulled in one direction as it is locked don to insure proper alignment with the headstock.
> 
> Wish I had a smaller rest. The one included is massive and I can't fit it in between the head and tailstock when doing pens.



Could you explain what you mean with that tailstock/alingment comment? The tailstock is adjustable the full length of the rails and can be locked down anywhere along the length. That is a desirable feature, not a downside.
Supplemental tool rests can be bought or made. I have mine made at a local welding shop for $10.00 each.


----------



## Dario (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Grizzly gets a lot of knocks because their products are made in China. News Flash, folks, a lot of companies have their stuff made in China, they just don't discuss that fact. Griz tools, IMHO, are the best value for the money anywhere. Your new lathe is super great for the price. At about $100.00 LESS than my older model Griz, the 1067Z is is a far better machine.
> There was a discussion on Saw Mill Creek about the horse power rating. I got responses from Grizzly on that and am satisfied that it is a legitimate rating.
> However, as mentioned, the slowest speed is 600 rpm making it risky to impossible for large, heavy out of round turning. For 99% of what most of us do, however, it is a WINNAH! Congrats Rob.



Frank,

I think most of us are not that snob and knows when a good value product is provided whether it is from the dollar store, HF, Grizzly, etc.  There is a lot of people giving them accolades when deserved and I don't see any bias towards them.

The issue about the HP rating is a valid one (especially it being 110V) and that is why I requested a review.  Whether Rob can give an unbiased/objective review IN COMPARISON to other 2HP lathes is the question.  Not questioning his ability or integrity...just IF he can compare it with others.

BTW, I know that my lathes are made in China (or one of their neighbors) and I have no problem with that nor am I in denial.

As I said...that lathe is awesome for the price and I think the best buy at that price range.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Jim showed me about the alighment problem.  The head stock can twist a degree or so, if you don't lock it down the same way each time.  I matched centers up, to align it, but there's a locking mechanism he told me about, that ensures it's done right.  This is because the head stock rotates/swivels for outboard turning.  It does have a click that says that it's set right, but I didn't find it the first time and I was 1/8" off.  

Thanks for your comments Frank.  I have a nice solid cabinet saw (table saw), a 17" band saw and now a lathe, all from Grizzly.  I agree about the quality/$ value, as do most of the woodworkers' mags.  I've had several nicknames associated with bears, so I guess I like the name "Grizzly" too.  

Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Dario,
I'm not experienced enough to give it a test.  I can only compare it with my other 2 hp delta and that was an old machine.  I'll never need the 2 hp anyway, but you never know.  I wanted a good value and as much lathe as I could get for my buck.  Grizzly is my favorite tool company, for those reasons.  Plus it's such a purty green.[:X]
Rob

BTW, I have heard the scuttlebutt about machines made in china and I even was biased against them, until I figured out that so many of the "name brands" are also made in China, or other countries like it.  They say that "you get what you pay for" and that has some truth to it, but I'm not paying for a middle man, so I get to keep more money, or upgrade, which I did this time (I considered buying a HF cheapie).  I then looked at Deltas and Jets, but they cost too much for a 2 hp lathe.


----------



## jclark58 (Jan 15, 2007)

I upgraded to this lathe just under a year ago after starting out with a Harbor freight 12X36 special.  It's a great lathe for the money but it does have a couple of shortcomings.  

1.  As mentioned above headstock and tailstock alignment can be off a bit at times.  If you know to watch for it you can correct it easily.   

2.  Also mentioned, the slowest speed is about 600 RPMs, way too fast for roughing 16" bowl blanks.  There is a slight modification that can be made to reduce the minimum speed further, contact me for further information, but it's still an adventure roughing anything large or not quite balanced.  

3.  I've had to replace the tail spindle already.  It was replaced under warranty with no questions asked.

4.  I encountered a problem with my motor earlier this week.  Grizzly has a replacement on it's way right now.  

In addition to the modification for slower speed I mentioned above I also have the headstock legs bolted to the floor and have a 2X4 and plywood shelf running between the legs.  This shelf currenly houses approx 400lb of playground sand.  

The new G0632 looks tempting with the electronic variable speed and reversible switch but if i'm going to spend ~$1500 on a lathe I'd reather save a few more pennies and go with the Powermatic Mustard Monster.

Jason


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still sensitized by the snobbery at Saw Mill Creek. That is one reason why I am no longer a member there.
As for horsepower, I am pretty iggerant of things electrical. I can read labels. But the responses from a tech manager at Griz satisfied me. I didn't save the e-mails but posted them on SMC. I'm sure they are still there but only a member can do a search.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jclark58_
> <br />I upgraded to this lathe just under a year ago after starting out with a Harbor freight 12X36 special.  It's a great lathe for the money but it does have a couple of shortcomings.
> 
> 1.  As mentioned above headstock and tailstock alignment can be off a bit at times.  If you know to watch for it you can correct it easily.
> ...



J
The new G0632 looks mighty tempting to me also. In recent years I have given up much of my sport shooting and gun collecting activities. I may be selling some guns to finance a new lathe. The 0632 will be right up there for consideration. I believe the PM is more than a "few pennies" higher in price but will put it on the consideration list. And advantage for me is that I visit the Springfield, MO area frequently and can pick up what I need and save shipping. Plus their service is great. If I need something they are right at hand. If I had to ship a PM powerhead back for service that would be very costly and a whole bunch of trouble. It can happen. A friend has had to send his DVR powerhead back for rebuild multiple times. Even the high end stuff can get the glitchies.


----------



## Dario (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jclark58_
> <br />
> The new G0632 looks tempting with the electronic variable speed and reversible switch but if i'm going to spend ~$1500 on a lathe I'd reather save a few more pennies and go with the Powermatic Mustard Monster.
> 
> Jason



Jason,

The closer and more realistic match is the Jet 1642...which will be my choice on that price range.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 15, 2007)

Some info that may or nor may not be useful. But interesting nonetheless.

Motors are of course just machines and all have different efficiencies. NEMA, (the USA National Electrical Manufacturers Assoc) state that motors upto 4HP need to be at least 79% efficient to be NEMA rated. No matter how good it is, it will never ever be 100%. There are electrical, magnetic and mechanical losses inherent in all motors, and that is before you get to the pulley gears!!!

Some basic maths using Ohm's Law show us that Volts X Amps = Watts.
(In Europe we use Watts more than Horsepower)

To convert Watts to Horsepower ; Watts X 0.00134

So if we have a 110Volt machine that draws 14Amps load from the supply ( Unloaded ) Then this motor is 1540Watts or 2 HP.

Now we have to assume that as these are domestic lathe motors and not some critical part in some hospital, then we can't expect more than 79% of the 2HP, which leaves us with 1.6HP, before we lose even more from the pulleys. Next we need to consider the source of the motor and the standard that was used to measure it's efficiency.
I doubt that it is as good as a NEMA rated one.

I'm not knocking the lathe in this thread, as it is ten times better than mine and I wish it was in MY workshop, just pointing out what the dealers don't tell you.

Like I said, probably useless, but maybe interesting[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 15, 2007)

I think it's useful and interesting.  Thanks.
Rob


----------



## JimGo (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey guys!  Sorry...I came down with a nasty 24-hour bug yesterday.  Rob, as always it was a pleasure to see you again!  Happy to be of assistance with the lathe - it was a beast to lift, but otherwise it wasn't that bad.  I'm jealous, too...that should be a GREAT lathe!  Like the others have said, I'm anxious to see what you're able to do with it!


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Well Jim,
I'm anxious to see what <b>you</b> can do with it.  You should come up for a Saturday and turn a cane, or something.  Try a bowl, I have a Baracuda II chuck and about 5 face plates. I might be able to scare up a piece of wood too.[8D] Bring the wife and kid up with you on a Friday, or something.  Our roomy is moving at the end of February (Yay!!!).  Just don't sleep walk into my wood room next door, it's a dangerous place.  You'll have your own 3/4 bath (shower no tub).  There's also a full sized bed.  Claudia mentioned that it has a cherry high back (partial canopy), but you can't make a cane out of it.[]
Rob


----------

